# Ebay Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service...



## theasian100

ok. well on May-28-08 i bought a set of these:
Purple Sound Cathodes and i also bought a set of the blue ones from the same seller. in the shipping part, it says that the package will be shipped by a Standard Flat Rate Shipping Service. My question is, When would i get my package?

BTW the seller hasn't sent me a tracking number yet.. Nor do i think he/she is going to..


----------



## Calibretto

Usually when sellers list the shipping as a standard flat rate, they ship it the cheapest way which is usually ground. Don't be nervous about them not contacting you. I've bought a lot of things on eBay and I had good transactions without no contact at all so don't be alarmed just yet.


----------



## Geoff

Why you bought it there instead of xoxide.com I don't know, but I would expect it to come via USPS or UPS - whichever is the cheapest.  I'd wait a few more days before contacting the seller.


----------



## theasian100

[-0MEGA-];991994 said:
			
		

> Why you bought it there instead of xoxide.com I don't know, but I would expect it to come via USPS or UPS - whichever is the cheapest.  I'd wait a few more days before contacting the seller.



Because you get 2 cathodes instead of 1 so its basically a 2 for 1


----------



## Geoff

theasian100 said:


> Because you get 2 cathodes instead of 1 so its basically a 2 for 1


http://www.xoxide.com/cathode.html


----------



## theasian100

[-0MEGA-];992329 said:
			
		

> http://www.xoxide.com/cathode.html



hahahah you got me there


----------



## Geoff

theasian100 said:


> hahahah you got me there


----------

